# Kds detailing/dodo juice heavenly detail



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys :wave:

The car in this write up had been on the cards for sometime after detailing another of the customers cars before hand .

The booking of this large black (2003) car got Dom interested , So a month or two later and to and throw of emails and phone calls the car was delivered a few days before the arrival of Dom .

The idea of Dom visiting the workshop was mainly to meet each other , meet my staff, test some products ,swap new ideas and of course go out for a meal 

The car came to me 3 days before the dodo juice visit which gave me enough time to wash and prep the entire car ready for the stages of machine correction and complete a couple of passes of correction .

As things sometimes pan out the weekend the car was with me i had my most manic saturday i have ever had , opened at 8.30 am ended up shuting 7.30 pm and in that time all i had done was meet and inspect over a dozen new customers cars , even the sunday 2 customers came to the workshop , so the pressure was on to get the machine correction near the end stage or at least close to it before Dom turned up .
The idea was help on last stage refining then test some of the Dodo products.

Of course when under massive pressure things are never straight forward, the paint on this car had paint depths from 90 upto 600 microns , had extremely bad deep damage , solid colour paint (apart from tail gate which was clear coated ) , and lastly the paint was tough but also marked very easy :wall:

And as you will later was on the large side too:doublesho .

Dom was due to come to the workshop around midday to miss the M25 rush hour , as it was he got there first thing in the morning , And oh boy i was so glad he did . #

Firstly a massive thank you to Dom for Just getting stuck in without any complants or requirments once he realised i was way behind and it was not going to be straight forward or to plan at all .

here is what we had installed :doublesho



















only had three days total machine correction , which would leave one day for lsp interior glass etc , and videos and photos .

here are some more befores


























































































































































Now only got a few during shots as time went by its was important just to get the job done and not to worry about pics , i did manage to record on HD before and after of the paintwork which once i have gone through will add to the thread :thumb:

During and this will give away the size of the vehicle .














































Here is the wood interior before














































Found the interior wood was best with a single stage machine correction and lsp










50/50










lsp










Now again massive thank you to dom for putting in 2 long hard days of machine correction and without him would not of got the detail done in time :thumb:

Dom in action























































On the first day dom, myself , tracy and 2 pistonhead members went out for a meal , Dom at the end of the meal offered to pay for tracy's meal as it was her birthday and this is after putting in a long hard days work in for free :thumb:.

Could you meet a better person , i guess not .

early start the next day to try and get the bulk of the correction done leaving enough time to experiment with some Lsp's .

One of the pistonhead members popped in to see dom in action and ended up giving a quick lesson on machine correction



















Before i post any more photos , i must say while talking to Dom about the whole detailing process and products is the reason why dom puts himself in these sitiuations is to help him learn about different paint , different tech's and keep him in front of other detailing products suppliers , this is why you can clearly see his products work so well .

glass being clean and there was a lot of it










Here are some during shots after 3M FCP and Extra fine yellow ,




























To get the car finished on time and ready for Dom to Apply some wax , we ended up with me , dom and greg all machine correcting .

Dom made a special point of while applying Super Natural and Blue velvet pro to use bare hands and aplicator to test different methods .

Super natural with applicator




























Blue velvet bare hands



















here are the after shots , at 1 in the morning dom left around 10.30 pm


































































































































































































































Reflection shot in the petrolflap










To prove it next shots are zoomed out























































reflection in the glass




























All finished with 2 coats of super natural :thumb:

and lastly while dom was with us he had his wheels refurbished with lepsons (next door) on his new car 
some before and after
































































new dodo paste sealent










One of my staff got a long term customers car ready for 2 coats of dodo juice paste sealent as we see this car every 3 months for top up so gives us a good test base to test dom's new sealent























































Here are the videos of the paint work in HD if you select so :thumb:

before correction






and a couple after correction











Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so what dodo products did you use apart from the two waxes and the wheel sealant.and what did you think


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Fantastic work & Great reflection shots as always! :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

That is a massive amount of paintwork to cover, well done. That is one of the first wood 50/50 shots I have ever seen!

Thanks for breaking the news on the Dodo sealant.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

wow, what the heck did they wash that with? amazing turnaround


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great job,the wet look is fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work, but I could not have worked in the back of that, I have a thing about death wagons. Only want to go in one once!!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Great work, guess the owner of the first one was dying to have it done lol


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely stunning work :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow! excellent results!  When do we get the dj sealant?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Stunning job!!!

The reflection shots of the Maserati off your newly polished panels are awesome :doublesho


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

absolutely amazing work!

I see you guys are keeping busy with the M3 on the ramp


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb result :thumb:, but good grief that was a mess. Swirl of matic hell by the looks of it.

Good to see Dom at work as well, and as always showing/talking to people @ detailing. He is a great guy for that and can talk for England :lol:.... only kidding Dom .


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW that was a mess before, But what a stunning turn around and some great reflection shots. :thumb:


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

I can remember talking to Dom on the day he was down with you. He did not say what sort of vehicle it was.

As per the Norm, fantastic work and stunning results, The transformation of the wood impressed me.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

What a fab job you did on that one! Love it. Reflection shots are mega.
Great job


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> so what dodo products did you use apart from the two waxes and the wheel sealant.and what did you think


It was mainly machine correction, so Megs and 3M compounds were used, along with a variety of pads. The sealant (not specifically a wheel one) is a prototype that still have durability testing to go, so may not hit the market for at least 3-6 months. Because Kelly sees his cars at regular intervals, he can help us to see how they perform. Kelly was also playing around with other prototype Dodo products, such as a tar and glue remover, but again there won't be any specific details as it is just a prototype and could take many months to get to market. But I think he liked it!

Finally, thanks to Kelly, John, Greg, Tracy and Tony (and staff) at Lepsons (the old E46 wheels came up a treat). KDS has a great work ethic and Kelly is obsessive to say the least - I stopped with my correction where most would, at 90% or so (on very tricky paint) and this is when Kelly just gets going... if it's not 99% or above, he isn't happy. Very hospitable company and a good couple of days, if not a bit knackering. I don't want to see a hearse again for a very long time, and if I do, I'll be in the back not machining the damn thing  Thanks also to the owner of the car (and the owner of the Maserati) for trusting the Dodo to have a go with new products and sub-KDS skills.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

chrisc said:


> so what dodo products did you use apart from the two waxes and the wheel sealant.and what did you think


Used a dodo juice polish/compounding pad with the fast cut plus ,

also forgot to write used lime prime light to clean off compound ready for wax stage .

And had a go of the dodo juice new polishing machine :thumb:

with every product in the dodo range i have tried some have been excellent , and the rest very good , i have yet to find a poor product from them :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround.... but as already said, i wouldnt have gone in to it. Only want to be in one of them once as awell


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Fantastic work as always, and as said before I really want your M3!


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Is that the new Dodo Delivery van ?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

That's a super impressive detail on such a large motor, the before's and after's are like night and day.........:thumb:

Serious amount of work gone into that detail and I love the work on the wood inside the motor........:thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to share........:thumb:


----------



## Gers-punto (Jan 30, 2010)

WOW.. the resulte here are siply EPIC


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice job there Dom.....








Oh, and Kelly too, I suppose! :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

as always, a pleasure to read, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Excellent work, you never cease to amaze :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work kelly and dom, new dodo products look intresting and look forward to them. that is one big ****er thow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Great work, but I could not have worked in the back of that, I have a thing about death wagons. Only want to go in one once!!!


That made me laugh ..

Cracking job :thumb: reminds i got to get in touch with Dom


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

glad to see you managed to get you blue bmw in one of the shots.


good correction on the car it looked a right mess


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Great job :thumb: they were some of the worse before's I've seen.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Im off to the solicitors, I want to go out in a freshly detailed Hearse thats covered in Dodo Juice.
Incredible results, those reflections are some of the best i've seen. Awesome result!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

your a braver man than i would be.

Id have turned that away. Look at the size of the thing !!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Just added some HD videos to the end of my write up if any one wishes to view them :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Very impressive and a good read :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Yet another enjoyable write up Kelly.

Keep 'em coming

:thumb:


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Amazing,them reflection shots are out of this world.Seen you at work before when dropping wheels off to lepsoms.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, some state that was in, great job by you with the usual end results with such high quality of finish, gloss and reflection, well done.

Next to Lepsons eh, I need to get you to be my mate as one or other of my wheels seem to be regularly in there for refurb, just done another recently that will need fixing, a curb hidden in the snow &^%$$£


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

KKM said:


> Yet another enjoyable write up Kelly.
> 
> Keep 'em coming
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks more to come and a couple of biggy's to :thumb:



divinedetail said:


> Amazing,them reflection shots are out of this world.Seen you at work before when dropping wheels off to lepsoms.


Should of popped in and said :wave:



ALANSHR said:


> Wow, some state that was in, great job by you with the usual end results with such high quality of finish, gloss and reflection, well done.
> 
> Next to Lepsons eh, I need to get you to be my mate as one or other of my wheels seem to be regularly in there for refurb, just done another recently that will need fixing, a curb hidden in the snow &^%$


Oh yes next to lepsons, had 4 sets of wheels for lepsons this week while detailing the car's and got 4 sets in next week while carring out our detail services :thumb: .

I now keep around 50 donor wheels in stock so that i can keep the workshop moving with the cars that are in for service / detail service while lepsons deal with the wheels .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow!!! Just seen this thread!

That is simply amazing!! 

Am i the only one that will never bore of seeing a before and after shot of some tatty paint turned back to a mirror shine!!! :buffer:

Love it!!! 

:detailer:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great job.

Got to admit tho, that's one car I wouldn't want to be seen dead in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great work there lads!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

amazing reflection shots there brilliant work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

kdskeltec said:


> Hi Guys :wave:
> 
> new dodo paste sealent
> 
> ...


Hi everyone , an update on dodo juice paste sealent applied to the vehicle above .

The 2 coats of dodo juice sealent where applied on Feb 2nd and only been washed by owner since , the car is now back in for wash / and refresh of LSP .

so Feb 2nd to now (May 8th) thats just over 3 months , while rinsing the car before any shampoo products have been used we notice still excellent beading / some sheeting .

after the wash process this is the pictures of the water beading from a jet wash up close and far away .

IMO the sealent has hardly lost any of its protection from first applied and stills feels smooth and slik to touch .

here are some pics of the water beading :thumb:



























































































I need to test the sealent on one of my own cars now so that i can give the sealent a real long term test before re application , as i need to top up the customers car as requested .

Dom sealent is looking like a winner to me thou :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking work there indeed. I did a saxo and an SL that were in similar condition. Really great work and I have to agree Dom is a top guy indeed!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

what a transformation, cant believe how bad it was before, the reflections are awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> cracking work there indeed. I did a saxo and an SL that were in similar condition. Really great work and I have to agree Dom is a top guy indeed!


Yep Dom is a top man :thumb:

i thought i could talk for england then i met Dom :lol:



srmtor said:


> what a transformation, cant believe how bad it was before, the reflections are awesome! :thumb:


Thanks , was one of the worst condition cars i have seen for a long time

Kelly


----------



## tapeit (May 9, 2010)

amazing work, its like a mirror when finished!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Simply amazing, that paint is pretty OP free. 

When is the selant avail ?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you Ronnie and Kelly 

The new paste sealant will be along in a few months. No definite dates as packaging and further testing will need to be completed. But it should be worth waiting for. As yoda would say, 'competitive priced it will be'.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

lol!!! yea he definatly was good craic when we met him!! When u coming over the water lad. Any sample pots???


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

Wicked!

I spy a Lancia sign in quite a few pic's! :wave:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Excellent work,i always look forward to reading through your detail's,and that one was both shocking(paintwork)strange(vehicle)brilliant(result's):thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Good Job :argie::argie:, bet you don't get many of those in:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> cracking work there indeed. I did a saxo and an SL that were in similar condition. Really great work and I have to agree Dom is a top guy indeed!


Yep top person and just too nice for his own good 



srmtor said:


> what a transformation, cant believe how bad it was before, the reflections are awesome! :thumb:





tapeit said:


> amazing work, its like a mirror when finished!





JJ_ said:


> Simply amazing, that paint is pretty OP free.
> 
> When is the selant avail ?


Helps when the paint has very little orange peel too :thumb:



Dodo Factory said:


> Thank you Ronnie and Kelly
> 
> The new paste sealant will be along in a few months. No definite dates as packaging and further testing will need to be completed. But it should be worth waiting for. As yoda would say, 'competitive priced it will be'.





Ronnie said:


> lol!!! yea he definatly was good craic when we met him!! When u coming over the water lad. Any sample pots???


Is the sealent out yet from Dodo ??



integrale said:


> Wicked!
> 
> I spy a Lancia sign in quite a few pic's! :wave:


Yep owned many of the different Delta variants in the past :driver:



paulmc08 said:


> Excellent work,i always look forward to reading through your detail's,and that one was both shocking(paintwork)strange(vehicle)brilliant(result's):thumb:





Theval said:


> Good Job :argie::argie:, bet you don't get many of those in:thumb::thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:

The owner of the car in this detail has just dropped off another odd vehicle this week and guess could be a DW first 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

amazing work! Dom most definately is a legend


----------



## sniry (Nov 1, 2008)

good work. horrible mercedes.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Not that you would know at the time but it would be the best way to be wheeled to the coffin cooker for sure, travelling in a well groomed wagon. Cracking work.:thumb:


----------



## farhanali89 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great Work, The deceased will be more than proud to now be taken to the grave in that!


----------

